# finally got another lawn tractor



## messylawn33 (Aug 22, 2012)

the other day i bought a craftsman lt 2000 (will be delivered a few wks later) and i have some questions

the salesman at the Sears that I got it in said that when it's delivered it will be set up for me and teach me how to operatie it...however i have read that all they will do is unload it off the truck and i'm on my own, possilby even needing to charge the battery and fill it up with gas (i expected that there will be at least a little gasoline) but i mght have to charge up the battery???

can anyone give me some clarifcation about what will happen on delivery day? 
thanks 

i just wanted to mention that i had a previous experience with john deere, and i was given instruction and the tractor did have a little gas in it to get started.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Most of the people I've talked to,around here,had the delivery person run through it,and answered any questions,when it was delivered.
Normally they will ask you if you want them to demo the controls/etc.
When delivered,it should have the deck leveled,the battery charged,and enough fuel to start/unload it. If not,contact Sears,online,for their complaint Dept.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

jhngardner367 said:


> Most of the people I've talked to,around here,had the delivery person run through it,and answered any questions,when it was delivered.
> Normally they will ask you if you want them to demo the controls/etc.
> When delivered,it should have the deck leveled,the battery charged,and enough fuel to start/unload it. If not,contact Sears,online,for their complaint Dept.


 

......:ditto:..... Did you buy the extended warranty?


----------



## messylawn33 (Aug 22, 2012)

*nope*

didn't get extended warranty yet. thanks for everyone's imput


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I know when they delivered my '92 white - it had a full tank of gas, the guy fired it up and drove it off the trailer - they didnt say anything about charging the battery - was ready to mow.

I did regular maintence on it and it was trouble free for 5 years , till a mandrel wore out the berings.

Sounds like theyre just covering their butts by mentioning charging the battery - personally spending that much on something, they should have it 'ready to go' - oil checked, gas in it ( least 1/2 tank- showing they actually started it, to see if it runs) and battery charged.


When its delievered , id go and look it over quick before the guy leaves - then id just check the tractor over again ( check tightness of bolts, ect) before actually mowing with it - that way if something IS wrong you can say " it was like that when it was delivered" .


----------



## messylawn33 (Aug 22, 2012)

that's good to know. i will probably have a gallon of gasoline ready anyway


----------

